# How to extend your visa?



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

As I'm from the UK I am entitled to a free visa that used to be a max of 60 days, but the visa regulations have recently changed.

What are the current regulations?
Is it possible to extend a "free" visa? 
If so, how and where do you go to do this?
How much does this usually cost?

Many thanks.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Worchyld, and welcome to the forum

You will get a 30-day visit visa on arrival at the airport. This can be extended once by a further 30 days within the UAE by visiting the Department for Naturalisation and Residency within the emirate that you arrived in. If you need to stay longer, you will have to cross a border and return. You can still do a 'visa run' to one of the countries neighbouring the UAE and get a new visit visa stamp; people usually go to Oman or Qatar.

I'm not sure of the charges for in-country renewal - try the DNRD website for more info:

DNRD

Good luck!


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

Many thanks!


----------

